# vacation with account receiving forwarded messages



## noodlefling (Jun 26, 2020)

I hope this is the right forum for this.

I'm trying to use `/usr/bin/vacation` in the usual way, to autorespond to incoming messages.

The problem is that if a message is sent to an intermediate email account that then forwards to the message to an account on my mail server, an autoresponse is sent to the intermediate account instead of the initial sender.

So, the initial sender doesn't get any vacation notification and the intermediate account gets spammed with a notification that's not meant for the user, but for the people writing messages to the user.

I'm using sendmail, if that matters.

[Edit: Just realized that vacation is a part of the sendmail package, so of course I'm using sendmail.]

Any suggestions?


----------

